

Ask HN: Allow voting for posts as suggested founder reading? - dctoedt

I recently talked to a Web start-up founder who had not heard of HN, PG, YC, MVP, etc. I'm sending him some links to pages I've bookmarked at Del.icio.us over the past few years.   I also started to add tags to my bookmarks to indicate which pages I thought would be good for a start-up founder to read (most of my law clients are in that category).<p>But it seems to me that a community-based suggested-reading page would be better.<p>[EDITED FROM HERE DOWN TO RESPOND TO A COMMENT:]<p>HN seems like the logical place to host this kind of thing, because a reasonable selection of useful reading is already posted here.<p>The basic idea would be to let HN members tag articles as suggested reading in two steps:<p>1. First, let members do del.icio.us-style tagging of articles with one or more topics, e.g., marketing, sales, Ruby, etc.,;<p>2. Then, for each topic tag for an article, any registered member can cast an up-vote or down-vote (the way they do now for the article as a whole) to indicate that the article is suggested reading for a start-up founder on that topic.<p>Thoughts?
======
rriepe
The way I see it, HN doesn't need any sort of canon. I think it would only
hurt new ideas.

We shouldn't be shoveling the latest by PG or 37 Signals (not that all their
stuff isn't wonderful). We should be looking for the next great topic,
business philosophy or piece of advice.

~~~
dctoedt
Apologies if I wasn't clear enough - I'm talking about tagging articles that
have already been submitted to HN, so that future readers (start-up founders
or wannabes) will have an easier time finding the information that HN users
have tagged as being helpful. I edited the OP to be more explicit about that.

